# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Профессию будущего стоит выбрать уже сегодня

## Irina

*Профессию будущего стоит выбрать уже сегодня*


Выбор профессии всегда был весьма серьезным делом. Многие молодые люди сегодня не знают, какую специальность предпочесть, чем заняться в своей жизни. Помимо этого, некоторые взрослые, уже получившие образование и отработавшие какое-то время в определенной сфере, стремятся поменять профессию.

*Все дело в том, что иногда престиж и уровень дохода представителей некоторых специальностей с ходом времени изменяется, сообщает Raut.* Меняется и потребность на рынке труда в тех или иных профессиях. Поэтому порой следует прислушаться к прогнозам социологов и узнать, какие специальности будут наиболее востребованы в ближайшие десятилетия.

*В первую очередь, как считают исследователи, профессии будущего – это инженерные специальности, связанные с промышленным производством.* Уже сейчас ощущается острая нехватка профессиональных инженеров, а также руководителей среднего звена на производстве. При этом особенно будут цениться специалисты, владеющие иностранными языками, а также имеющие дополнительное юридическое или экономическое образование.
*
Следующие по востребованности — специальности, связанные с нанотехнологией.* Нанотехнология – новая отрасль науки, которая развивается быстрыми темпами. Это технологии, основанные на работе с микрочастицами, такими, как атом и молекула. Нанотехнологи разрабатывают и изготавливают механизмы размером с молекулу. Профессии будущего – это и специальности, связанные с биотехнологией. Биотехнологии в настоящее время широко применяются в сельском хозяйстве для создания генно-модифицированных продуктов, а также в молекулярной медицине и фармацевтике.

*Не стоит забывать о программистах и разработчиках.*  Любая уважающая себя компания стремится создать свой, оригинальный, яркий, запоминающийся и интересный сайт. Поэтому веб-дизайнеры и программисты в ближайшее время не столкнутся с проблемой трудоустройства. Как считают социологи, специальносты, связанные с обслуживанием населения, также не останутся без трудоустройства.
*
Также специалисты называют такие профессии будущего, как маркетолог и логист.* Поскольку прогнозируется, что через десяток лет на российском рынке товаров и услуг возникнет перенасыщение, маркетологи будут просто необходимы любому предприятию. Ведь именно этот специалист изучает и анализирует потребности рынка и определяет возможности удовлетворения интересов потребителей. Специальность логиста несколько сродни профессии маркетолога и заключается в управлении информацией и материальными потоками в процессе товародвижения. В связи с развитием рынка товаров и услуг, эта специальность будет не менее востребованной.

*Специальности, связанные с разработкой разнообразных методов и средств для продления жизни и молодости, также будут актуальными.* Это и генная инженерия, и биотехнологии. Предполагается, что в будущем начнется активная работа, чтобы сделать эти технологии доступными для многих. Соответственно возрастет потребность в специалистах. Кроме того, будут востребованы специалисты в области химии, особенно в сфере энергетики. Это связано с необходимостью создания дополнительных источников энергии.

*И, конечно же, профессии будущего – это специальности, связанные с экологией.* Это связано с тем, что в дальнейшем проблема сохранности окружающей среды будет становиться все острее. Таким образом, будет расти потребность в профессиональных экологах, а также повышаться требования к ним. Эколог будущего – это человек, обладающий знаниями не только биологи, но и физики, химии, компьютерных технологий.

----------


## Sanych

Это точно. О будущем надо думать заранее.

----------

